# CIEMT in Signal Hills, CA



## G37Rider92649

Hi, guess life took a different route for me and I have decided I finally want to step it up and take my EMT Basics to start a career in it. It has always been something in the back of my mind and whatever I did in life it kept leading back to it, so now instead of thinking I'd decided to pull the trigger on it and go! I am looking to register for CIEMT in Signall Hills, CA and I am looking for any info, reviews, feedbacks, and suggestions from you fellow forum members, especially those whom have attended the course before. Yes I have done some search on the site and I'd thought I'd ask again encase if others have something to say for that way I can knowledge myself more of it, and for reference to the future people whom will search the same subject. Thanks everybody.


----------



## Code7

I'm seriously considering taking this course as well. Are you worried about the workload? Thats the only thing that has me concerned. I'll be watching this post, hopefully someone can give some insight!


----------



## G37Rider92649

Same here! I am not attending community college the semester that I'm going ciemt, I own a small business and I have to put that aside also so money will be tight, I need full on concentration. I am looking to take the 7 week course and then again it's only 7 weeks but I am sure nervous about it; confident but very nervous at the same time haha but I'm ready. When were you planning to take it?

Seeing your in Anaheim, they do have a North Orange County ROP that starts soon but it will be Sept. - Jan, 5 months!? That's too long for me, and in some people's theory, stretching a class that long can sometimes make you forget things because usually people whom take that course has other things in life to do; schooling, working, etc. 

Is the CIEMT 7 week a huge workload? Does anyone know? Either way I'm up for it but shared experience would be awesome.


----------



## socalmedic

wow my first post goes out to CIEMT, anyway, its a good class. i have lots of friend who have taken that course. yes the workload is high, but if you put your time in you will succeed. matt goodman is a great, high energy instructor. i suggest you call him and ask to sit in on a lecture, he will be more than willing to accommodate you. good luck to you both.


----------



## Code7

G37Rider92649 said:


> I am looking to take the 7 week course and then again it's only 7 weeks but I am sure nervous about it; confident but very nervous at the same time haha but I'm ready. QUOTE]
> 
> I didn't know they had a 7 week course, I had only heard about the 2 week bootcamp-type course. Im going to check into the 7 week course, I'd like to start as soon as possible. Maybe we'll even be in the same class?!


----------



## G37Rider92649

How about you? What route did life take you on? And thanks for your input!

Yeah I'm sure the workload is up, explaining why it's so fast, I seen some guys taking the 4 week course M-F and doing great and it leaves me going WOW so I'm hoping the 7 week won't be as bad, well I know it won't but just hope it isn't too much for me to tolerate, but then again I am not in a position to be sitting around taking a 2 semester course at a college or a 5-6 month course at ROP so for what I want this is my only choice I guess? I am sure nervous! And Thank u for the good luck!


----------



## RoadZOmbie

I was in the shoes of you gentlemen a few months ago. I was about to pull the trigger on ciemt. BUT, decided to attend Cerritos Community College. $26 bucks a unit, total of 5 units. $100+ for books. 5 hours a week on a ride along or clinical volunteers. Alot of LBFD medics/fireman told me the fast accelerated is good if your in a hurry, but you can't beat the community colleges prices. I think this semester starts in August and ends in December, 4 months.


----------



## Code7

RoadZOmbie said:


> I was in the shoes of you gentlemen a few months ago.



I'm a lady.... But thanks for your advice!


----------



## MDA

I recently had to take a refresher and I almost went with them.

Matt Goodman, and the guy who teaches the EMT program @ McCormick are solid dudes. Haven't heard a bad thing about them, and from what I was told they are hard asses but you learn a lot, and you're ready to go to work.

I'd give them serious consideration.


----------



## girlyEMT26

*Ciemt*

I attend CIEMT in Jan... and it was fun, it was rough, well for me since i worked full time and attended Class at night mon-fri from 4-10 but it only took a month.... Matt, Jeff, Brad, Bryce are all awesome..... word of advice show up on time!


PS: it is totally worth it......


----------



## G37Rider92649

I'm getting ready to apply, I hope its the right decision for choosing this school


----------



## G37Rider92649

any other chim ins?

i just registered! ^_^


----------



## Code7

G37Rider92649 said:


> i just registered! ^_^



Which one did you register for? I thought I read that August has a waiting list.


----------



## Nova

I have nothing but praise for this program, CIEMT all the way. Best of luck


----------



## G37Rider92649

Code7 said:


> Which one did you register for? I thought I read that August has a waiting list.



Took a M W F 9-3 class that starts on august 20th 2010


----------



## G37Rider92649

any more inputs from anyone?


----------



## EmtTravis

a 7 week class?  i don't understand how you can learn everything you need to in 7 weeks.  my class was 5 months and I still didn't know half what I thought I did.  I guess this course is what everyone calls a emt/medic mill.  good luck to yall but I would seriously look into a community college to take the course


----------



## socalmedic

5 months for emt that is retarded, my medic was 7 months. CIEMT also offers 3 week classes (i have worked with people from that class and 3 weeks is too short, 4 would probably work though) you have to look at what an EMT is here in SoCal (especially in orange or Los Angeles) they are gurney pushers. fire will have anywhere from 4-6 medics OS in less than 8 minutes. the ambulances are all dual EMT and if it is an als call the fire medic will ride in. maby in your state EMT means more, but not out here.


----------



## EmtTravis

7 weeks for basic and 7 months for medic.  I just can't imagine it.  I start my medic program next fall once I get some prereq classes out of the way and its a total of 5 semesters.  I guess if it works for you then do it but I honestly believe there should be more education required.


----------



## So Cal EMT

I took the M W F 7 week course last October and it is tough but it definitely prepares you for NREMT. You made the right choice. But be ready to study!!!

Keep us posted.


----------



## G37Rider92649

Man now your scaring me haha its ok thanks bro hopefully all pulls through


----------



## Code7

G37Rider92649 said:


> Took a M W F 9-3 class that starts on august 20th 2010



How do you like the class so far? Would you recommend it?


----------



## bgems

I took the M W F course in Hawthorne at McCormick. Mike and the instructors are great, the workload wasn't bad, however i took this over summer while out of school. Would highly suggest CIEMT, good luck!


----------



## gonefishing

Matts a hard ***. Just be on time and do your work and you will be fine.


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty

yea it depends in a 7 week course you will get barely any skills time compared to a 5 month course along with clinical and ambulance ride along. 7 week is good if you want to slam through test and learn out in the field thing is most things you would learn in the field like being a "gurney pusher" like that guy said wouldnt compare to the skills you repeated and mastered over 5 months that would help you when you go to be a paramedic. the program I did was 5 months and the ambulance companys came at grad and pretty much hired us before we did the NREMT.


----------



## realitycheck1

I HIGHLY recommend CIEMT.  I took the condensed course through CIEMT with Matt about 4 years ago and it was great.  Matt had a wealth of knowledge and stories from his years in the field, and he kept the class entertained while teaching all of the materials.  

I couldn't imagine taking a 5 month course for just the EMT-Basic exam.  There really isn't that much to learn, but with the condensed course you WILL have to put your time in OUTSIDE of class.  As for practical skills, this class gave us the required number of hours, and I thought that was plenty.  Really, how many hours do you want practicing on mannequins anyway?  You will do most of your learning(and re-learning) in the field anyway; different companies have different equipment, fire departments you run have their own protocols.  The tests at CIEMT were fair and easy to take.  Matt had just bought his set of remotes so that we didn't need to fill out scantrons...just 2 easy clicks of a button for each question.  You will have to wait for the allotted time for each question, but it goes by quickly, and you're stuck in class for a certain number of hours anyway.

If you're like me and don't want to waste 5 months learning something that you can probably learn on your own anyway, TAKE THIS CLASS.  Read the book and do the practice questions on your own time, and you'll do fine on the NREMT.


----------



## realitycheck1

I just checked CIEMT's website and it looks like they are contracting with McCormick.  My recommendation to take the EMT course through CIEMT was for when Matt was the only instructor.

I would further recommend AGAINST taking any course through McCormick Ambulance Company.  Patient well-being should always come first in the medical field.  Some companies make it blatantly obvious that profit is their priority.  Just ask yourself why you are entering this field, and make sure the company you work for doesn't impose their values on you.


----------



## G37Rider92649

Took it and failed it haha. By only a few percents, I passed everything but failed the written exam. Waste of my money and time, missed out on alot in life, job opportunities, occasions for great times in life within the 7 weeks. I had no life either with class, so much and studying all day and weekends. And in the end didn't pull through. I don't like the system where they call you out on questions and flame you for not answering it correctly and it gets worse and worse. I dont like how you can get kicked out so easily also, not showing up on certain days and your out, miss a day and you got to make up the time you missed with 15 bucs an hr? Its like a big time money eater and they make it so its easy to fail and spend more money. They don't hesitate to kick you out, it's a 40% fail rate, either way they keep the money if you fail, get dropped, or drop yourself.

Instructor wise, yes they know their stuff big time, knowledgeable but strict people, VERY strict, and they make you feel like crap when you don't know your stuff. A TOTALLY different experience from going to this school and or a normal community college school.

My advice to those who want to take it, take time off school, take time off work, study ALOT, review over and over and over and even when your free study even when you don't think you need too. Do that and I'm sure you will pass. DO alot of study groups also if possible.

My advice to others from personal experience, life is a long ways and time does fly by, I would rather take an 18 week course, take my time and pass it, when you really think about it there really is no rush especially if your young, dont push it there's no need too. You'll get to where you need to, with less of a head ache, and spending less money, really no difference and no point in rushing; well atleast for me, but I learned it the hard way. $750 ++ bucs later gone. It's also a 40% fail right in their classes fact.

Either way, I'm working a different job now that pays double what I'd do being an EMT and I actually like it, hours are better and no head aches. And competition is not as much since everybody and their friends wants to be a paramedic, you work so hard and you get in, once in, you don't make that much anyways. I went a business entrepreneurship route in life now and no regrets. More money more better.

Don't get me wrong, I always wanted to be an EMT B, so after saving up money for this new job im going back to a Community college and doing it.

GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY.

PS. CIEMT is a great school, but is it worth the pressure and the time? That's on you. 
Also! I heard the Hawthorne class is more easier than the signall hills one


----------



## AnthonyM83

As far as short versus long courses, careful about making generalizations. Often times the class hours are exactly the same, just spread out. My original EMT long course provided MUCH fewer skills time than some of the short courses I've now seen. I would have traded in my long course in a second for the quality instruction I've seen at other courses, even if they were much much shorter. Most skills I couldn't practice at home, anyway.


----------



## G37Rider92649

I'd take the longer class if I had the chance, less of headaches, easier on yourself, save your money, and in general a better chance of passing for some individuals. But if you know you can handle the short classes, cudos to you and I wish everyone luck and the best. But remember, this short class here is not like other short classes at other schools.

For what I missed out on life having no life during those weeks and sacrificed for the class, it was definitely not worth it for me, after a few weeks through I wanted to leave but their no refund policy kicks you in the butt. Some students called it a money trap, if you don't like it you can't get your money back, not even some, you mess up a small bit (like going class late few times, or not showing up even if your super sick on certain days) than money is gone, you lack of knowledge and money is gone, you stick it through and even fail by 1% your money is gone. Many students found it a hustle going to that school, I personally didn't just sharing what they said.


----------



## msion

Took the course over the summer (evening class). Yes the course load was very high and the instructors were strict. But I was also taking a class at a community college while attending the EMT course, so it's totally doable if you are motivated. Focus, take good notes and spend at least 2 hours a day to go over the material. Then you will have no problem passing the class and the national registry. Even you do struggle, they will make sure you can memorize the important stuff. The class did prepare me well for the registry, the final was harder than my registry exam. They went into very details about anatomy, so be sure to know every single structure/organ on the human body, but it's no harm to know more. In my opinion, a semester long EMT-B course would not be necessary, there isn't much in the basic level, just patient assessment and general knowledge on managing medical/trauma situations.


----------



## jgmedic

Are you kidding me? So many people complaining about missing out on life for 7 weeks! It's 7 weeks, do any of you want to become paramedics? If you do, get used to it. I'm sorry, but Basic class is not that hard.


----------



## CSLEMT

*CIEMT Signal Hill*

I took the course last January M/W/F.

Matt and the boys are rough and don't have anytime for BS...  show up on time, study, prepare to learn...  it will be a grind.

The course final is harder than the NREMT.  You past the final, The NREMT is a piece of cake.

CIEMT will make you an excellent EMT.


----------



## EMSpassion

I want to take the 4 week CIEMT course.  The thing is that I work full time from 7-4, I actually had to ask my boss if it was o.k for me to leave at 2:30 so I could be on time for the class (since I work in Los Angeles and will drive to Long Beach).  Is the work-load too much??  Do you really learn most of the things you need to learn to be a good EMT?  Im planning to register for 04/29/2011.


----------



## G37Rider92649

My advice is ask yourself if it's really what you want, I was actually determine to be an EMT-B and then move up, I didn't want to do anything else, but then now I'm doing a job opposite of that type of job making double what I'd make as a EMT, so actually thank the world for not going through with the class LOL. Everything happens for a reason.

PS. I keep in contact with most of my classmates whom I attended the course with and just to let you know, NOT 1 landed a job yet. And they finished in October 2010. Fyi. Actually I think one person got an interview. Job market for it sucks right now


----------



## gonefishing

I went to NCTI-North Hollywood.  Learnd ALOT! I highly recommend it VS. the long beach place.


----------



## iftmedic

What's the prices for both places?


----------



## gonefishing

iftmedic said:


> What's the prices for both places?



$950 for NCTI.  It is held at AMR.  Taught by a Flight medic and another medic.  They have a 100% NREMT pass rate.  They also offer it in different areas.  Not just in North Hollywood.  As well as not just EMT but Paramedic and Dispatching.  All through AMR.


----------



## AnthonyM83

gonefishing said:


> $950 for NCTI.  It is held at AMR.  Taught by a Flight medic and another medic.  They have a 100% NREMT pass rate.  They also offer it in different areas.  Not just in North Hollywood.  As well as not just EMT but Paramedic and Dispatching.  All through AMR.



GoneFishing, 
Can you find your school in this list?
http://www.emsa.ca.gov/meetings/2011/03-23-11/08A_NRresultsAttach.pdf


----------



## gonefishing

AnthonyM83 said:


> GoneFishing,
> Can you find your school in this list?
> http://www.emsa.ca.gov/meetings/2011/03-23-11/08A_NRresultsAttach.pdf



Yea found it.  But to let you know every school reports thru the North.  So its summed into one.  The reason being is its the same director for all.  So when your talking campuses across California yea your going to have an 80% pass rate.  In my class everyone passed at the first try of the NREMT.  Don't know and don't care of any other place I am just offering a friendly suggestion and its based on the great experience as well as others I know had.  But if chosen to go thru the Hollywood course, I highly recommend it.  I was going to go to CIEMT.  Thats how I learnd about Gerber Ambulance Service, never heard of them before that.  I got down there saw how far it was from me and decided Hollyweird would be easier for me considering im coming from L.A. to this day I don't regret my decision.  Its all what the student and instructor put into the program.


----------



## Ricky_Rescue

Just finished that course: grueling as hell. Don't be a slacker. I graduated from a top University and I still thought that was mildly challenging even for me. I can't even begin to imagine what it's like for someone who just graduated from High School or who didn't go to college. 

We're talking about 6 hour lectures, 4 days a week followed by a 6 hour practical the next day. Rinse and repeat for 4 weeks. Oh - did I mention quiz every lecture day? 

Yea. But that's not all. The instructor - Matt Goodman, a real hot-shot in the SoCal EMS world - does not f*ck around. This isn't play time. He will grill the sh*t out of you until you trip up. In front of everyone. While he's yelling at you. One of my favorite quotes from him: "You better know your stuff." 

Definitely a different approach to learning than the one I'm used to, but nevertheless a real roller-coaster ride that left me stronger and better equipped than most basics who run ambulances (from what I hear and from the 12 hour shift I pulled with a local 911). If you follow their directions, study well and come to class prepared and pass their class you CANNOT fail the NREMT. They are *the *best. 

Recommended if you're ready to swallow the red pill.


----------



## medicgirl23

I TOTALLY 100% recommend CIEMT! and the hawthorne class! Mike Wilson is the best teacher around. i cant say the same for long beach, teacher is harder over there is what i heard, and on females! and who ever has a problem in the posts that i saw earlier with mccormick being there contract is weird. mccormick is a great company for them to have contracted because you will learn a lot and get to see a lot running 911 calls with la county fire dept in a busy area. Mccormick all the way. I took ciemt back in 09' and passed. it is not hard if this is what you really want to do! just buckle down and study. they prepare you in every way possible to take the national exam. i took scroc back in hs and i failed the national because of how bad the scroc course was taught. i learned sooo much more from ciemt. i was so glad that when i took ciemt, that the national was so much easier this time around and its all because of the great school and instructors! all things that you work hard for will come! take ciemt! cheap and fast and great learning!


----------

